# Suche Library zur Kommunikation mit Siemens Logo



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

Meines Wissens nach, ist die Kommunikation zur Siemens Logo nicht als freie Dokumentation verfügbar. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Siehe auch unsere Library:
http://www.pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSiemensTCP.html
http://www.pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## seeba (14 März 2006)

Hallo Rainer,
es stellt sich die Frage, ob man eine Logo-Anlage, falls man es überhaupt Anlage nennen kann, auch noch visualisieren will. Ich glaube, dass es da wenig Bedarf gibt. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer,
> es stellt sich die Frage, ob man eine Logo-Anlage, falls man es überhaupt Anlage nennen kann, auch noch visualisieren will. Ich glaube, dass es da wenig Bedarf gibt.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Es gibt Ihn aus Kostengründen.
Eine Elektrofirma hier möchte einen
http://www.dtresearch.com/prod_webDT166.html
+ Siemens Logo 
+ http://pvbrowser.org
+ EIB-Bus http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=6&topic=6&subtopic=6
hier einsetzen


----------

